# SS 24.10.20 - Myaskovsky #17



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Nikolai Myaskovsky (1881 - 1950)*

Symphony #17 in G sharp minor, Op. 41

1. Lento - Allegro molto agitato
2. Lento assai - Andantino ma non tropp
3. Allegro poco vivace
4. Andante - Allegro molto animato
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend Nikolai Myaskovsky makes his return with his 17th Symphony. I've heard all of Myaskovsky's symphonies at least once. I don't specifically recall this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a listen. I hope everyone else can check this one out this weekend.
I'll be listening to:




Evgeny Svetlanov/Academic Symphonic Orchestra Of Russia


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Svetlanov as well. This is an excellent work.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Same here with Svetlanov


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Svetlanov here too. From an online treatise on all of Myaskovsky's symphonies by Rob Barnett: "The epic Seventeenth Symphony softens into smiling kindness in the finale. The brass throughout are idiomatically Russian with that glowing part warble, part bloom. The heroic aspects have a leisurely majesty - listen to those agonising and agonised trumpets and the superhuman striving of the massed brass in the first movement." The complete treatise can be found *here*.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Evgeny Svetlanov/Academic Symphonic Orchestra Of Russia

I'll be listening to this one to.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Svetlanov as well. This is an excellent work.


Yes this version for me too


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Svetlanov as well. This is an excellent work.


And this one here also


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I like this one. Svetlanov for me too but just to break up the monotony of the same cover here's a pic of Pikachu especially for CnC Bartok.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I found two recordings on my streaming service, both conducted by Svetlanov, one with the USSR State Symphony Orchestra and the other with the Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra. I’m looking forward to listening to both later today.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm always glad to be forced to listen to a new Myaskovsky symphony - because otherwise I'd probably never play it without some compulsion. Every time I listen the music sounds as if it _ought _to be impressive and fascinating, and every time I find my attention wandering while the music settles into an amorphous buzzing in the background. Despite the solid form, the imaginative orchestration, and the abundance of both material and detail, somehow it all seems to have an emotional sameness along with a uniform lack of truly first-class musical ideas.

Other than that, of course, it's a fine symphony.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Merl said:


> I like this one. Svetlanov for me too but just to break up the monotony of the same cover here's a pic of Pikachu especially for CnC Bartok.
> 
> View attachment 144852


Pikachu did inspire several of Miaskovsky's symphonies, but not this one. He/she/it is most closely associated with symphonies 22 to 25.

I listened to Karajan, Szell, Jochum and Bernstein in this one*. It's a very fine work, but my Miaskovsky love is still its predecessor, No.16.

* All under the pseudonym of some chap called Svetlanov.


----------

